# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Bizler ne yazık ki din ve imanımız adına, kime güveneceğimize hala doğru karar vereme

## halukgta

Sizlere bir soru sorsam ve desem ki, inancınızı imanınızı öğrenmek adına yaşarken, Allah a mı güveniyorsunuz, yoksa sizlere dini anlatan hocalarınıza, güvendiğiniz veli kişilere, şeyhlerinize mi güveniyorsunuz. Çok mantıksız bir soru gibi geldi sanırım sizlere? Evet gerçekten de, bence de çok mantıksız. Hepimizin, elbette Allah a güveniyoruz dediğinizi duyar gibiyim. Peki, Allah a güvencimiz sözde mi kalıyor, yoksa gerçekten İslam ı yaşarken hayata geçiriyor muyuz? İşte burası çok önemli. EĞER ALLAH A GÜVENİYORSAK, SİZLERİ DOĞRU YOLA İLETECEK BİR NUR, IŞIK İNDİRDİM, YALNIZ ONUN İPİNE SARILIN, SAKIN EMİN OLMADIĞINIZ SÖZLERİN/HADİSLERİN ARDINA DÜŞMEYİN, ÇÜNKÜ SİZLERİ KURAN DAN SORUMLU TUTUYORUM HÜKÜMLERİNE GÜVENİP, İNANIP ASLA KURAN DIŞI BİLGİLERİN ARDINA DÜŞMEMEMİZ GEREKİR. Bunu yapıyor muyuz? İsterseniz yapıp yapmadığımıza bir göz atalım. 

Allah bizleri uyarıyor ve Kehf 26. ayetinde, KENDİ HÜKMÜNDE HİÇ KİMSEYİ ORTAK KILMAZ, diye apaçık bildirdikten sonrada, Nisa 87. ayetinde, SÖZ BAKIMINDAN ALLAH'TAN DAHA DOĞRU KİM VARDIR! dediği halde, bizler sanki Allah ın bu uyarılarına hiç kulak asmayıp, Allah ın sözlerinin üstünü örtüp, ne yani peygamberimiz postacımıydı, onunda dinde Kuran ın yanında hüküm koyma yetkisi vardır demiyor muyuz? Hani Allah a güveniyorduk? Allah ın elçisi bu ayetleri tebliğ alıp ümmetine tebliğ ettikten sonar, bu ayetlerin hükümlerine tamamen ters bir davranış içinde olabilir mi? 

Tüm bu rivayetlere inandığımızda, Allah a mı güvenip inanmış oluyoruz, yoksa bizlere dini anlatan kişilere mi? Karar sizin. Yine Allah Ankebut 51. ayetinde, KARŞILARINDA OKUNUP DURAN BİR KİTABI, SANA İNDİRMİŞ OLMAMIZ ONLARA YETMİYOR MU? diye kitap ehline soran Rabbimize cahiliye toplumu, hayır yetmiyor çünkü bizlerin atalarımızdan bize intikal eden inançlarımızda var, bizler onlardan vazgeçemeyiz, YALNIZ SİZİN KİTABINIZ KURAN A UYMAK BİZLERE YETMEZ, DİYE CEVAP VERİYORLARDI. Peki, bizler günümüzde ne diyoruz Kuran için, acaba biz Kuran a iman edenler, onlardan farklımı düşünüyoruz? Ne yazık ki onardan hiç farkımız yok. 

BİZLERİN ALLAH A, ONUN KİTABINA YALNIZ GÜVENMEMİZ GEREKİRKEN, YALNIZ KURAN İLE İSLAM YAŞANMAZ, PEYGAMBERİMİZİN RİVAYET HADİSLERİ VE DİN ÂLİMLERİNİN GÖRÜŞLERİ, FIKIH OLMASAYDI KURAN KAPALI KALIR ANLAŞILAMAZDI. ÇÜNKÜ KURAN DA HER BİLGİ YOKTUR, ÖZET BİLGİ VARDIR. KURAN I DA HERKES ANLAYAMAZ DİYEBİLİYORUZ. 

Bizler bu söylenenlere inanıyorsak, Allah ın dinini değil tıpkı kitap ehlinin yaşadığı gibi, atalarının dinini yaşıyoruz demektir. BU İNANÇ ALLAH A GÜVENEREK, ONUN YOLUNDA YAŞANAN BİR İNANÇ SİZCE OLABİLİR Mİ? Allah ne emrediyorsa, bizler ne yazık ki tersini yaptığımızın farkında bile değiliz. Çünkü bizlerin Kuran ile bağımızı kestiler. Kuran ı anlayarak ve düşünerek okumamızı engellediler. Bu yanlışı fark edenleri de, din düşmanı kâfir ilan ettiler.

Allah Enbiya suresi 10. ayetinde, AND OLSUN, SİZE ÖYLE BİR KİTAP İNDİRDİK Kİ, BÜTÜN ŞAN VE ŞEREFİNİZ ONDADIR. HÂLÂ AKILLANMAYACAK MISINIZ? diyorsa Allah, bizler Allah a güvenmemiz gerekirken, nasıl olurda Kuran da her bilgi, detay yoktur deriz de, beşeri fıkıh ve mezheplerin dine ilavelerini Kuran da göremediğimizde, bakın Kuran da şunlar ya da bunlar yok, demek ki Kuran da her bilgi olmuyormuş, yalnız Kuran işle İslam yaşanmıyormuş deriz. HATIRLATIRIM BUNLARI SÖYLEYİP İNANANLAR, ALLAH A GÜVENMEYİP, YARATILMIŞ İNSANLARA GÜVENİP, ARDI SIRA GİDENLERDİR.

Allah Casiye 6. ayetinde, ALLAH DAN VE ONUN AYETLERİNDEN SONRA, HANGİ SÖZE İNANACAKLAR. dediği halde, bizler hala Allah ı dinlemek yerine, başkalarını dinliyor da, Allah ın ayetlerinin dışında, yani Allah ın sözünden başka din adına anlatılan söylentilere/rivayetlere inanıyorsak, BİZLER ALLAH A SÖZDE GÜVENİP, ÖZÜNDE GÜVENMEDİĞİMİZİ GÖSTERMİŞ OLURUZ. Allah birçok ayetinde, Kuran ı açıklamak bize düşer, Kuran ı nice örneklerle açıkladık ki anlayasınız kimseye muhtaç olmayasınız, Kuran ı anlayabilmeniz için kolaylaştırdık diyor da, bizler bu sözlerin tam tersine inanıyorsak, BİZLER ALLAH A DEĞİL RİVAYET, SANI VE EDİNDİĞİMİZ VELİ KİŞİLERE GÜVENİYORUZ DEMEKTİR.

Allah görev verdiği elçisinin görev tanımını çok açık Kuran da yaparak bizlere bildirdiyse, bizler hala nasıl olurda, Allah ın elçisini dinde Allah ın ortağı yapmaya çalışırız. RESULE DÜŞEN APAÇIK TEBLİĞDEN BAŞKA BİR ŞEY DEĞİLDİR. (Ankebut 18) BİZ RESULLERİ, SADECE MÜJDELEYİCİLER VE UYARICILAR OLARAK GÖNDERİRİZ. (Kehf 56) SENİN GÖREVİN SADECE TEBLİĞ ETMEKTİR. (Rad 40) BEN SADECE BANA VAHYEDİLENE UYARIM. BEN SADECE APAÇIK BİR UYARICIYIM. (Ahkaf 9 ) Allah ın bizlere verdiği bu bilgilere gözlerimizi kapatıp, emin olmayacağımız, hatta Elçisinin asla söylemesi mümkün olmayan sözlere nasıl inanırız? Eğer inanıyorsak, ALLAH A GÜVENMİYORUZ DEMEKTİR.

Yaptığımız yanlışlara örnek verilecek, inanın yüzlercesi var. Ama gözlerine perde çekenler, hakkı görmezden gelip batılın ardına düşenlere, asla Kuran gerçeklerini anlatamazsınız. BİZLERİN DİN VE İNANCIMIZ ADINA, İZLEMEMİZ GEREKEN YALNIZ KURAN OLDUĞUNU BİLDİRİYOR. Allah elçisine, tebliğ etmek sana, hesap sormak bize düşer, kulumla aramdan çekil diye bizlere Kuran da örnek veriyorsa, ALLAH İLE KULUNUN ARASINDA ELÇİSİNİN BİLE OLAMAYACAĞINI, ARTIK ANLAMALIYIZ. Eğer cahiliye toplumunun yaptığı yanlışları tekrar etmek istemiyorsak, Allah ın şu uyarısını lütfen göz ardı etmeyelim, inanın pişman oluruz.

Maide 50: ONLAR HÂLÂ CAHİLİYE DEVRİNİN HÜKMÜNÜ MÜ İSTİYORLAR? Kesin olarak inanacak bir toplum için, KİMİN HÜKMÜ ALLAHIN KİNDEN DAHA GÜZELDİR? (Diyanet meali)

Eğer bizler hala, din ve imanımızı yaşarken Allah ın Kuran da verdiği hükümlerin dışında, beşeri fıkıh inancının ya da mezheplerin rivayetlerin dine koyduğu hükümlere de inanıyorsak, BİZLER CAHİLİYE TOPLUMUNUN YAPTIĞI YANLIŞLARI YAPIYORUZ DEMEKTİR. Allah a güvenen, onun emrettiği gibi, YALNIZ KURAN IN İPİNE SARILIR VE YALNIZ ONU HAYATINA GEÇİRİR. Allah ın elçisi o örnek ÜMMÜ Peygamberimiz bakın nereye uyma emri almış. Onun yolunu izleyende onun yolundan gider.

Casiye 18: SONRA DA SENİ DİN İŞİ KONUSUNDA AÇIK BİR YOLA KOYDUK. SEN ONA UY, BİLMEYENLERİN HEVA VE HEVESLERİNE UYMA. (Diyanet meali)

Araf 203: Onlara bir ayet getirmediğin zaman, SEN BİR TANE DERLESEYDİN YA! DERLER. De ki: BEN ANCAK RABBİM TARAFINDAN BANA VAHYOLUNANA UYARIM. Bu kitap, Rabbinizden gelen göz açıcı belgeler olup, inanmış bir topluma rehber ve rahmettir. (Bayraktar Bayraklı)

Allah Zuhruf 44. ayetinde, SİZLERİ KURAN DAN SORUMLU TUTUYORUM diye hüküm verdiği halde, bizler hala Allah ın verdiği bu söze, hükme inanmıyor da, Kuran ın hiç bahsetmediği başka kaynaklardaki sözleri/hadisleri de din diye yaşıyorsak, Allah a güvenmiyoruz demektir. Dilerim cümlemiz, Kuran gerçeklerinin farkında olan, batıl, hurafe ve sanıdan uzak, yalnız Allah ın ipi Kuran a sarılan, Allah ın azınlık halis kullarından oluruz.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://twitter.com/HGumustabak
http://www.hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/
https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/

----------

